# 4" .357 questions



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well my dad went down to Gander Mountain the other day to order his anniversary gift from my mom. He supposedly ordered a 608 with a 4" barrel. Well it came in the other day and noticed when he held it that the cylinder would spin even when locked up. Only one direction but he said that he could sit there, engage the cylinder and spin it like playing russian rullette. Is this normal for taurus revolvers? The gunsmith said it wasn't and sent it back off to taurus. He also mentioned that it was only a 7 shot cylinder, which is odd since the 608 is an 8 shot. I asked him if the grips were different like say the tracker model (which is a 7shot) but he said it looked and felt just like the 608 we previously held. Do you think taurus goofed with the cylinder or just sent/ordered the wrong gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No that is not normal and the timing is shot. Very poor craftsmanship is all I can say. I would get a Ruger or S&W. You'll be way ahead of the game.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching::mrgreen:


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

well in fact they ordered the wrong gun. Either way I felt the cylinder shouldn't rotate like that. My dad was thinking about carrying it without one in the cylinder, as an added safety measure, since it would still have more ammo than a standard revolver at 7 rounds. when he saw that the cylinder would rotate so that it was uncertain if there was a round or not he rethunk that idea. As far as quality, i thought taurus revolvers were okay and that it was the autos that catch so much flack. Either way I dont see he shelling out another 200 for a SW for the limited amount he will shoot it.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

*66ss4*

Never had an issue with mine. Would like another in a different version some day


----------

